# flush mount heating vent plans



## turgem (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm looking for plans to make flush mounted heating vents. I am installing wood floors and would like to make my own vents. I know they are available to purcahse, but what fun is that?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

turgem said:


> I'm looking for plans to make flush mounted heating vents. I am installing wood floors and would like to make my own vents. I know they are available to purcahse, but what fun is that?


 
Try this thread - maybe Bud can give you some pointers.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=5212


----------

